

Twitter Open Sourced Reputation System Gem for ActiveRecord - katsuyan
https://github.com/twitter/activerecord-reputation-system

======
hopeless
Wait. Does twitter have a reputation system running, even just in the
background? That sounds like a very interesting direction for them (and, I
secretly hope, a solution to the prevalent spam problem)

Or is this just a side-project?

~~~
zxypoo
It's a utility gem that helps power the Twitter Translation Center:
<http://translate.twttr.com/>

It may not be for everyone but hopefully some people may find it useful.

------
tibbon
Awesome. I was just about to have to write a reputation system in Rails... and
I'm sure this is better than what I'd have done. Very nice!

------
prezjordan
Can someone explain what a reputation system is?

~~~
katsuyan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reputation_system> :)

------
no-espam
Never was a real fan of Twitter, BUT since they've opened up all their cool
open source projects, I'm their biggest fan!

